# What bands should i use?



## Cristian90 (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to have the highest performance from my slingshot. I only shoot small to medium sized stones from it. What big brand tube bands should i use?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

performance comes with practice. "performance" i know you mean knock down power. start out with light bands, practice will lead you to your own answers, everyone has their preference, but do go to the forums index, there are tons of material to be read.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1298-slingshot-faqs/


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing for a while. I've heard of surgical tubing and physical therapy band, as well as gum rubber or rubber bands. Let me know if you get any useful tips!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> http://slingshotforu...slingshot-faqs/


great answer IRFAN


----------

